# Need Some Advice



## CoachFlournoy (Apr 26, 2008)

I am 28 former 2 sport high school all-American. In my prime I was 6'3 220lbs and very low body fat. I then got married and started coaching and blew up to 294. In January I quit soda, started exercising and counting points (weight watchers) I am now down to about 250lbs. I have now started lifting weights again and I really enjoy it. My body is beginning to look pretty good except for my stomach. I was given the following advice from GNC (put aside the place please). I am not worried about the money I just need advice on the products.

GNC Tonalin CLA- One Each Meal (3 total)
GNC Chitosan- 2 with Breakfast
GNC L-carnitine 500- 2 pills before workout
GNC Triple Strength Fish oil- 1 pill with lunch and one with dinner
GNC Amplified Creatine 189- 2 pills each day
GNC Ultra Chromium Picolinate 800- 1 ever 12 hours
ON 100% Instantized Whey Gold Standard powder (twice a day)
Wheybolic Extreme 60- After workout

I would like to be in the 220-230lb range with muscles.


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2008)

CoachFlournoy said:


> I am 28 former 2 sport high school all-American. In my prime I was 6'3 220lbs and very low body fat. I then got married and started coaching and blew up to 294. In January I quit soda, started exercising and counting points (weight watchers) I am now down to about 250lbs. I have now started lifting weights again and I really enjoy it. My body is beginning to look pretty good except for my stomach. I was given the following advice from GNC (put aside the place please). I am not worried about the money I just need advice on the products.



Hey - props on the weight loss!
Some more information you may find more helpful than WW (because you're an athlete) is on my blog if you're interested. Start reading at the top.

Now, the supps.


GNC Tonalin CLA- One Each Meal (3 total)** waste of money. Good for you, but not the bang for buck you'd hope for. Not even close. 
GNC Chitosan- 2 with Breakfast** completely useless. 
GNC L-carnitine 500- 2 pills before workout** completely useless
GNC Triple Strength Fish oil- 1 pill with lunch and one with dinner** very good supp. I take more than this though - 10g fish oil will give you 3g combined EPA/DHA, which is safe without a doctor's supervision according to the extremely conservative AHA - so that's what I take. Trickle them in with meals. 
GNC Amplified Creatine 189- 2 pills each day** nope. Just get creatine monohydrate powder, unflavoured. Cheap, safe, effective.
GNC Ultra Chromium Picolinate 800- 1 ever 12 hours** useless. l
ON 100% Instantized Whey Gold Standard powder (twice a day)** tge chocolate is tasty, and is an easy source of extra protein and calories if you need help getting in more food than you are currently eating. If not, don't bother. Personally, while cutting I prefer to chew what little food I get to consume. 
Wheybolic Extreme 60- After workout**There is NO point whatsoever in having more than one protein powder. Just get the ON and some dextrose at your local u-brew or winemaking supply store. A huge tub of it is about five bucks and you can do a scoop of powder (usually around 20-25g protein) with a scoop of dextrose (which weighs about double, or about 40-50g) for your post-workout shakes. Toss your cheap, unflavoured creatine monohydrate into that. One teaspoon. On non-workout days, just knock back a teaspoon of creatine in the AM with whatever other supps you take in the AM. I just put it in my mouth dry, and knock back the water. No need to load with creatine by the way.


----------



## CoachFlournoy (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I left one off

GNC Cut 25 twice a day.

Which article on your blog?


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2008)

Start at the top and work your way down. First one is a very overview. Second one is more detailed on diet, then there's a basic lifting split... 

Don't bother with a cutting supp. For one, you're not stalled out yet. For another, the best of the legal ones is plain ephedrine and caffeine. Google for drumlib to read more about this.


----------

